# Aramaic: ܝܫܘܥ ܐܘ ܝܫܘܥ ܢܨܪܝܐ ܗܘ ܡܫܝܚܐ ܕܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ



## fbartoli

Can you help me translating this into English?
ܝܫܘܥ ܐܘ ܝܫܘܥ ܢܨܪܝܐ ܗܘ ܡܫܝܚܐ ܕܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ

Thank you

Mod note: This thread was originally posted -by mistake- in the Arabic forum.


----------



## psxws

This does not seem to be Arabic... Just as a guess I'd say it's probably in Aramaic

(I think it's something about Jesus?)

Edit:
working with this: http://arc.wikipedia.org/wiki/ܦܐܬܐ_ܪܫܝܬܐ
I've been able to find that:
ܝܫܘܥ is Jesus
ܢܨܪܝܐ is Nazarene
ܗܘ is he
ܡܫܝܚܐ Messiah
ܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ Christianity
ܒܪܗ  ??
 is Godܐܠܗܐ  
ܐܣܠܐܡ is Islam
ܢܒܝܐ prophet
ܪܒܐ ??

A guess would be something like:

Jesus: Jesus the Nazarene is the Messiah of Christianity. For Christianity Jesus is ?? God, for Islam he is his prophet.


----------



## Outlandish

Strangely enough, the first word which is also the third word in that sentence looks like it is the name of Prophet Muhammad-saas-in Arabic The Arabic of Muhammad looks like this محمد


----------



## nn.om

Outlandish said:


> Strangely enough, the first word which is also the third word in that sentence looks like it is the name of Prophet Muhammad-saas-in Arabic The Arabic of Muhammad looks like this محمد


 
I was amazed by the same thing.


----------



## Au101

I have the last resort font installed which is a unicode font and it means that if I don't have a unicode font for a specific script, it tells me which script is in use. The script in use is Syriac (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syriac) which, according to wiki, is an Aramaic dialect, so I'd say that's almost certainly Aramaic.


----------



## Outlandish

Did you find this sentence in a book or an ancient manuscript? If in a book, what is it about? Why especially this sentence caught your attention? 
Sorry if I'm over curious, but I guess that will help to estimate the mechanical translation of the sentence correctly.


----------



## psxws

Outlandish said:


> Did you find this sentence in a book or an ancient manuscript? If in a book, what is it about? Why especially this sentence caught your attention?
> Sorry if I'm over curious, but I guess that will help to estimate the mechanical translation of the sentence correctly.



While trying to figure out a translation from the Aramaic wiki, I actually ran across the sentence itself in the article about Jesus (it's actually the extent of the article seeing as though the Aramaic wiki is not very vast to say the least)

http://arc.wikipedia.org/wiki/ܝܫܘܥ


----------



## Outlandish

psxws said:


> While trying to figure out a translation from the Aramaic wiki, I actually ran across the sentence itself in the article about Jesus (it's actually the extent of the article seeing as though the Aramaic wiki is not very vast to say the least)
> 
> http://arc.wikipedia.org/wiki/ܝܫܘܥ




Oh my God! The Aramaic wiki turned out to be using Aramaic as its language!


----------



## psxws

Outlandish said:


> Oh my God! The Aramaic wiki turned out to be using Aramaic as its language!



I was very aware that it was in Aramaic; it was the original poster, fbartoli, who posted it in the Arabic forum


----------



## Outlandish

I did some search and think it could be:


ܝܫܘܥ  ܐܘ  ܝܫܘܥ  ܢܨܪܝܐ  ܗܘ  ܡܫܝܚܐ  ܕܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ
1     2       3      4    5      6      7      
1) - Jesus
2) - is/ or/ is called/ also
3) - Jesus
4) - God
5) - or/ also/ and/ ..
6) - Meschiakh 
7) - Christianity

It may be:
Jesus is Jesus the God and the Messiah in/of Christianity


----------



## ljh1

The correct translation of this phrase is:
Jesus, or Jesus the Nazarene, is the Messiah of Christianity.

The translation of the wikipedia article in Aramaic is:
ܝܫܘܥ ܐܘ ܝܫܘܥ ܢܨܪܝܐ (ܐܪܡܝܐ ܘܥܒܪܝܐ: ܝܫܘܥ܄ ישוע܄ ܥܒܪܝܐ: יהושע) ܗܘ ܡܫܝܚܐ ܕܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ܂ ܒܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܗܘ ܒܪܗ ܕܐܠܗܐ܂ ܒܐܣܠܐܡ ܗܘ ܢܒܝܐ ܪܒܐ.​  "Jesus, or Jesus the Nazarene, (Aramaic and Hebrew: Yeshua, Hebrew: Joshua) is the Messiah of Christianity.  In Christianity, Jesus is the Son of God.  In Islam he is a great prophet."

As you can see, it is a very tiny entry.  I'm not even sure what the point is of this incredibly small entry.  It definitely doesn't give a person very much info.  Someone posted this on a youtube video as a comment, and I can't figure out what the heck the point is.

Anyway, hope that helps.
 - ljh


----------



## Samrong

Hi guys  i am from  Syria  and i speak Arabic and  little   Aramaic  i can translate it  to yiu guys  in  English   first..then  in  Aramaic  but  using  English  Litters



Aramaic   (
ܝܫܘܥ  Yasho'a
 ܐܘ   Aw
ܝܫܘܥ ܢܨܪܝܐ  Yasho's Naserino

ܝܫܘܥ ܗܘ ܡܫܝܚܐ  Yasho'a Howa Masheeho


 ܒܟܪܣܛܝܢܘܬܐ  be krestinoto


ܝܫܘܥ ܗܘ ܒܪܗ ܕܐܠܗܐ܂  Yasho'a Howa Bro de Aloho


ܒܐܣܠܐܡ ܗܘ ܢܒܝܐ ܪܒܐ , Be Islm Howa Nabiyo Rabo   )


English  ( Jesus OR Jesus the Nazarene , Jesus is  the the Messiah  , in Christianity  Jesus is the  son of god (  Allah) 

In Islam he is a prophet  of god  )



Now in Aramaic  but English  litters



( Yasho'a  Aw Yasho's Naserino ..Yasho'a  Howa masheeho,  be krestinoto Yasho'a howa Broh de Aloho

Be islom Howa Nabiyo Rabo  )


----------



## JAN SHAR

psxws: Why would Islam be transliterated ܐܣܠܐܡ? The letter alaph does not function as a mater lectionis in Syriac, does it? It should have been ܐܣܠܡ, I think.


----------



## Ali Smith

JAN SHAR said:


> psxws: Why would Islam be transliterated ܐܣܠܐܡ? The letter alaph does not function as a mater lectionis in Syriac, does it? It should have been ܐܣܠܡ, I think.


You are correct that ܐ does not function as a mater lectionis _except at the end of a word_, e.g. ܗܵܢܵܐ 'this (m)', ܗܵܐ 'behold'.

However, it seems that when Syriac authors were transliterating an Arabic word into Syriac characters, they used a one-to-one correspondence between their respective alphabets. Thus, عَبّاسِيّ 'Abbasid' came out as ܥܲܒܵܐܣܵܝܵܐ (see pg. 212 of Thackston).


----------

